# mtbing POLAND



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

My girlfriend is from poland. Her sister is getting married soon, so that means I will have to go there and visit. I will be staying in Warsaw, but am sure that my hosts will be flexible. I was wondering if anybody knows of good trails there, and if the riding scene is pretty good. Anything would help.


----------



## dodge (Aug 4, 2007)

If you want to ride its not going to be near warsaw
your going to have to travel south, Theres a bunch of places in Tatry mountains and also the "bieszczady" mountain area. Get you girlfriend to go on www.dh-zone.com which is a polish forum and ask her to find something for you.


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks for the advice. I will tell her to get on it right away.


----------



## fizol (Oct 10, 2007)

Plenty of trails around Warsaw. There is a national park just outside of the city (Kampinos) Look up www.cykloza.com for pictures. No mountains but good trails for sure.


----------



## Saintcat (Apr 16, 2008)

It's a good idea to go to mountains. Campinos is a big but almost flat (as all around Warsaw) forest. 15 km (a bit less then 10 miles) from citycenter.
photo 
photo


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

I was talking to my g-friend last night, and she said that mountain bikes are not allowed in the kampinos park is this true?


----------



## Saintcat (Apr 16, 2008)

No, it's not true. 
Generally, walking and riding allowed only on selected paths (marked on trees and on maps and plans). But if you are not damaging trees, forest-guard will tell you nothing. I don't control if I follow an allowed path or not and never had problems.


----------

